# How do you talk to an extrovert?



## Rube (Apr 11, 2010)

See, part of my issue with debating is that I often take things far too personally for some reason. I also learned to keep my opinions to myself most of the time, since I've grown up in a highly catholic environment and many of my views are rather liberal (I am an ENFP, after all). So whenever we had mock debates or discussions in school I'd just get shot down, cause everyone would counter my views with "but Jesus said!" Oh I'm sorry, do I sound bitter? 

There's also the fact that I get rather bored when doing things like debating. I just can't focus that long on activities like that. Perhaps this is also related to my ENFP-ness. 

Of course there's nothing wrong with you if you do enjoy debating. :tongue: If you like it, then by all means go for it! Different people enjoy different things, and which is a wonderful thing! Well, unless you happen to enjoy things like murder and rape. In that case I'd recommend exercising restraint.


----------

